# Norfolk's Tide Light Rail opening date set



## Tracktwentynine (Jun 21, 2011)

August 19 will be the first day of service for Norfolk's 7.4-mile Tide Light Rail line.

Story in the Virginian-Pilot.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 21, 2011)

Ride the Tide!

Thanks for bringing that up, may have to take a trip over there the next time I'm in the 7 cities.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Jun 22, 2011)

A fellow transit fan and I are already planning a roadtrip. Unfortunately, we can't go opening weekend (not sure I'd want to, it'll be a zoo). I looked into taking Amtrak down, but that doesn't give you much time in Norfolk.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a link to the website:

Ride the Tide


----------

